# never paying for sponser at AC again....



## Jester (Jul 7, 2010)

I didnt get to go to AC this year, was most upset. although i paid in advance for the sponser. had a little issue with DVT in the leg. found this out at easter. lost loads over this medical issue. only got part of the flight back cause of it being a web booking. but Anthrocon... Sent them a email asking if it would be ok for someone else to pick my pack up for me, since i wasnt able to make it, this was done in april. unfortunatly the person who was supposed to pick it up also dropped out of going to AC..  so after the con, i send the Admin staff a email asking when my pack would be shipped out to me.. (the following year in 2009 i had the same issue with further confusion after i had a bike accident and couldnt make it, and they sent my pack, badge and tee-shirt over to me... its nothing major, and i was a paid up sponser afterall.)
the reply i got yesterday off the admin staff at AC however has more than slightly pissed me off. this was the reply to me asking if my pack had been saved, and if so would they send it to me..:
On Mon, Jul 5, 2010 at 2:51 PM, Jeff Trump <aqqk76@dsl.pipex.com> wrote:
> Hiya.
> Hope everything at the con went smoothly this year.

It was the usual blend of fun and chaos. 

> Alas I was unable to make the trip over. I had tried to arrange for 
> someone else to pick my sponser pack up, but at the last minute
>
> They cancelled too
>
> So im left wondering what is or will happen, and if the con staff have 
> my pack/t-shirt saved.

We're afraid that the conbadges were destroyed at the end of the con, and due to logistic issues we cannot ship out T-shirts (Which were the only Sponsor giveaway this year.). Sorry!

--Anthrocon Registration"

Personally i think it was a bit out of order, i payed for sponser, at least send me my badge and the pack.. so i paid $90.00 for a bit of paper (the only thing i do have from this year is the reg letter). not value for money, and a bit of a rip off.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 8, 2010)

Not to be nit-picky, but they might have been confused because "sponsor" is not spelled with an "e."


----------



## Stahi (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah damnit.  You should've let me know, dude.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't pre reg so far in advance next time if there's still time for something to come up and you not being able to go, then.


----------

